# Loud ticking



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

there is a loud ticking in my moms minivan, It has been going on for a long time but has gotten much worse lately. It gets worse and sounds like there is more ticking when you accelerate. We were told some time ago that it was a lifter. It is a V6 and I am pretty sure the problem is comming from cylinder 5 which is under the intake manifold. I am trying to decide whether to take it to the shop or if there is anything I can do to fix it without getting in over my head. Any suggestions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

could be injector ticking or it could be a lifter as they said. Notice any other problems with the car? smoke? bad mileage? 

what's the year/make/model of it, and has the oil been changed recently?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it is an hydraulic lifter sometimes they will quieten down if you give the engine an engine flush and oil change. If that doesn't work then if you are not experienced I would suggest taking the car to be professionally fixed as the lifter may need replacing which is involved if you havn't had some experience. Best of luck.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

*found bigger problems*

Well it was not the lifter getting worse as I thought. A few different people drive this van and with in the last week someone bottomed out hard enough to scrape and dent the exhaust, oil pan a rail and the pan for the tranny plus some other parts. Oh yeah and the oil filter had been hit hard enough to scrape it deep. I also found out the passenger CV joint is crap and that the Belt is tearing because the Pulley* for the alternator is bent. Everything was fine about a week ago someone borrowed it and now most of the oil leaked out with out dripping a bit where I park it and this is what was causing the tick. So the lifters are not getting worse but someone jacked up my ride and it lost most the oil plus I found out a hand full of other problems. Midas showed me where the oil sending unit was leaking or so it looked and possibly the seals from the pan or the filter. I changed the oil sending unit yesterday and so far so good.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is why you don't lend vehicles.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

*Lending...*

Well it is my moms car. So we all have to share sometimes. yeah we're broke


----------

